# Any gamers on Tortoise Forum?



## Mgridgaway (Nov 18, 2011)

Figured I'd put this here just in case anyone else plays video games. I'm a member of Gamefly, which is sorta like the netflix of video games. They have a decent referral program that's pretty sweet for everyone involved. Basically, you use my link and get a free month of service (you pay for one month and they give you another month free). In return, I get a free month of service. So, win-win. I've been using Gamefly for almost 4 years now and have saved a ton of money over the years on games I would've otherwise bought. Plus, like Netflix, there's no contracts or whatever... just pay as you go.

If you're interested, here is the link:

http://gamefly.tellapal.com/a/clk/4NGL9

If you have any questions, feel free to shoot me a PM, and thanks!


----------



## Mgridgaway (Jan 3, 2012)

Is it alright to bump this? If so, bump!


----------

